# Kuhn Big Square balers....



## rob_cook2001 (Apr 30, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with one?? I am looking hard at getting into 3x3's so i have been looking around. 2 Days ago I got a chance to Demo a new Kuhn 3x4 (they didn't have a 3x3 available) and all I can say is that is one hay eating machine. They have a few kinks to work out though. The Knotter fans blow the hay forward towards the tractor and Hay likes to build up around the needles. I am also concerned about the fact they are a single knotter system.
Anyone have any opinions on these machines? They are much cheaper than the hesstons and I think it might be a better built machine.
Thanks
Robert


----------



## wittegeit (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello Rob,

Found this: Welcome to Facebook
Perhaps you could ask them how they like it?


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

I know nothing about Kuhn square balers, except that it is not thier design. They bought out someone else to get a baler. What I do know is that a square baler is a big investment. Buy one that is going to work when you need it, and have a dealer who knows how to make it work when you have a problem. Saving a few bucks up front is useless if you have hay to bale and are sitting still. You mentioned single knotters...bad design left behind by everyone years back. Built as heavy as hesston? I doubt it, but maybe you have a good dealer close by who can help you determine that. Whatever you do, buy something that will be backed up by a good dealer. My Krone dealer is excellent, and is close by. At times that has been priceless.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Apr 30, 2010)

I believe Vicon is the company the bought out.
Robert


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Went to Vicons site, their baler and the Kuhn sure look the same.


----------



## grouchy (Sep 19, 2009)

USA BiG Pack Roadshow 2010


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the 3x3 size but some neighbors here have put over 100k bales on five of the early Hesston 4755 and 4760 without any real problems. Made a believer out of me when I used to think Hesstons were built a little too light.

No complaints with my 4790 at around 35K bales - may be tempted to look at a Krone in the next year or two.

I would make sure your dealer is VERY good before buying a machine with relatively little time in the US market


----------



## nitsud13 (Sep 17, 2010)

I bought a kuhn 890 this spring and after one season of running it I don't have any complaints. The single knotters work better then the double knotters I think. I never had a problem with them. The only problem I had was with my twine and getting it to feed the new balls through which we figured out. I only popped one not the whole summer which i thought was really good when customers were having a hard time getting there forks in the bales. Talking about an eating machine I ran a Case LB 333 before and I could go 2 miles an hr. faster with the Kuhn then I could with the Case. I liked the Kuhn 890 so much that I'm hoping to get a Kuhn 1290 for next season.


----------

